# Cube Hanzz SL 2011 - nur zweimal gebikeparkt



## vitello (16. Januar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/230731564638?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Bin aufgeschlossen für *realistische *Preisangebote


----------



## Büscherammler (17. Januar 2012)

Wir sind aufgeschlossen für *realistische *Startpreise



http://freeride-mountain.com/Cube-Hanzz-SL-Stone-Wash-Metal-2011-L?ref=base

Merkst was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitello (17. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich sollt ich mir ja jeden Kommentar ersparen, aber erstens denke ich, dass jeder, der nur ein bisschen was im Kopf, hat merken wird dass ich nicht darauf aus bin dass mir jemand mehr als 2900 bietet und zweitens kannst du dir gern den L-Rahmen beim verlinkten Abieter besorgen ...falls du es nicht gemerkt haben solltest gehts hier eben um ein Hanzz mit Rahmengröße M!

Also, nächstes mal bitte erst denken, dann schreiben! Aber ich hab durchaus Verständnis dafür dass es dir derzeit ein bisserl langweilig ist ...und wenn man gelangweilt ist neigt man eben dazu Dinge zu tun die man besser nicht tun sollte. Ab nach draußen mit dir!


----------

